# Sonicwall VPN Dead-Peer-Detection Not Working



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello, we have a Sonicwall Pro 3060 Enhanced 4.0.0.5 OS. We have a VPN setup for remote workers that all use the Sonicwall Global VPN client software for the connection. Both the Client software and the sonicwall itself have DPD (Dead-Peer-Detection) enabled, however it doe not ever drop VPN connections, even after sometimes 12 hours of idle time. 

Basically I want the VPN to be dropped between clients if they remain idle over a set amount of time, since they are no longer using the VPN.

Is there a way to accomplish this without using DPD? I fear that some local service on the clients machine might be using the internet, and consequently keeping the VPN tunnel open because of the traffic being sent/received. If this is the case, can I just tell the sonicwall to drop connections after a set amount of time, say a couple hours? this would force some extended users to have to reauthenticate and reconnect, however majority of our users use the VPN for less than an hour here and there just to grab documents or check on something etc...

thanks in advance!


----------



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

bump... anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

nothing from anyone? my guess is that this might not be sonicwall only problem. does anyone have any general advice/work arounds? thanks!


----------



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

anyone? not advice at all? this problem is really annoying and i know we have to have some sonicwall guys on the forum!


----------

